# vista freeze only when using wired ethernet cable[moved from vista]



## furikura (May 30, 2008)

Helloo,

I am having problems with my ethernet internet connection, which ultimately ends up freezing my computer.

My computer:
Sony Vaio Laptop (VGN-CR220E), bought it last January
-preinstalled with Vista home premium
-realtek Network Adapter Realtek RTL8101E Family (Ethernet)
stuff I had installed initially: Symantec Antivirus, zone alarm basic firewall, webroot spy sweeper

What happened:
So over the summer im studying in japan at a research lab. To connect to the internet I need to use a wired Ethernet connection as they have no wireless. They told me to manually input my IP adderess and stuff to get my internet to work in ipv4 properties my computer is running a hardware check right now which is taking a few hours so I cant take a screen shot exactly.. but when you open the ipv4 properties I have every line filled in with specific numbers they gave me (x.x not really windows savvy). I also have to run my internet applications (like browser) through a school proxy server.

So for a full week, my internet ran fine without any problems. 
Then when I come back to school on Monday my internet suddenly stops working.
Internet would do one of the following (with my guessed percentages of it happening):

(50%)
-Problem A:Internet would connect, but after a few sec-a couple min. the internet would stop functioning (my browser wont go to websites) after a few seconds windows knows this and changes the networking icon on the bottom right to “limited connectivity”. From here I open the lan connection status window, and click diagnose. After a short while it recommends me to reset my local---------- settings. So I do, at which point one of 3 things would happen
a)	windows says it couldn’t fix the problem and says its looking again and comes back with the same option as before (40%) during this time the bottom right says im connected to a network but its called "unidentified network"
b)	my internet connects for a few seconds, enough to open a couple webpages, then stops working again (20%) --> repeat problem A
c)	computer freezes and my mouse is stuck (I then gotta reboot by holding power button) (40%)
eventually no matter what paths I take it will end up at C and I have to reboot.

Other 50%
-Problem B:upon connected my Ethernet cable after a few seconds my computer would immediately freeze

IF my Ethernet cable was already connected
-As windows is booting up and I see the desktop and stuff beginning to load itll immediately freeze, about half the time
-other half I get Problem A


So since then I have been looking all over the internet for a solution from other peoples similar problems. I have tried:
-updated my NIC driver
-made sure my antivirus, firewall, spysweeper were up to date and (supposedly) vista compatible 
-removed zonealarm firewall (as I read it might cause conflicts)
-updated vista using service pack 1
-updated my motherboard bios
-used other peoples Ethernet cables connected to a different switch
-disabled ipv6
-in cmd tried: netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log, netsh winsock reset catalog 
-windows hasn’t autopatched between the last time it worked fine and when it started having problems (I think,,, I checked the dates of the autoupdates)

interestingly after I updated my NIC driver my internet worked for a couple hours until the same problem occurred again.
Same thing happened when I updated into vista SP1. (also after SP1, it seems to conflict with spysweeper so im not using it as of now).

There are about 10 other people in my lab room using computers. All of them however are on windows xp. (and if happened to be connected and look into people in my network I see 30+ computers from the other labs). No one else has a problem, and using their Ethernet cable doesn’t help. No one else is having this problem.

When im back home where I live, im using wireless and it works great, problem is only with wired. Why did it work for a week then stop when I didn’t change anything. I find it weird when after some updating of my computer It works for a couple hours (giving my a false sense of hope L ) before returning to its original problem

another note: one time when it crashed (out of like a hundred already), the mouse got stuck for like 1 second, then moved, then 2 seconds, then moved, until it got to like 5 second stuck then permanently frooze. if that observation changes anything.

also: if i boot into safemode with network connectivity i get the exact same problem

also: at one point i tried to use a system restore point from before the problems began occuring. As it was near its final process windows says it failed to restore to that point. Then when i try to system restore again all my restore points were gone. (my ethernet was disconnected at this time to prevent crashing)

Any help will be appreaciated---
Thanksss in advance!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

moved you to networking


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm thinking hardware issues at this point. Reloading Windows would seem to rule out most software issues.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

scroll down to the bottom 2 posts here
http://help.lockergnome.com/vista/DOA-Unidentified-Network-Access-Local-ftopict22152.html


----------



## furikura (May 30, 2008)

hmm after completely removing the antivirus and reinstalling it, my computer no longer freezes all the time now, woo thanks for the help
but now i can only get "limited connectivity" to "unidentified network". im guess its another problem with solutions somewhere on this forum.. i shall search around


----------



## furikura (May 30, 2008)

i reinstalled vista using sony's built in recovery program (it also reformats my hard drive)

but when i try to connect to ethernet network again i only get "limited connectivity" and "unidentified network". i guess does that make this a hardware problem with my NIC?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you will have reinput your isp settings


----------



## furikura (May 30, 2008)

oh yea i did that already as well
after it didnt work initially i also updated my drives and windows and such (but didnt install any other software besides a web browser to make sure its not other software causing the problem)


----------



## furikura (May 30, 2008)

in case this is helpful is stuff from ipconfig and ipconfig /all:

===============
ipconfig
ping <computer_ip_address>
ping <default_gateway_address>
ping 216.109.112.135
ping yahoo.com
===============

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::521:9a2f:4c07:eed9%13
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 133.19.152.139
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 133.19.155.254

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:8513:988b::8513:988b
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Windows\system32>ping 133.19.152.139

Pinging 133.19.152.139 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 133.19.152.139: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 133.19.152.139: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 133.19.152.139: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 133.19.152.139: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 133.19.152.139:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Windows\system32>ping 133.19.155.254

Pinging 133.19.155.254 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 133.19.152.139: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 133.19.152.139: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 133.19.152.139: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 133.19.152.139: Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 133.19.155.254:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

C:\Windows\system32>ping 216.109.112.135

Pinging 216.109.112.135 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 133.19.152.139: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 133.19.152.139: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 133.19.152.139: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 133.19.152.139: Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 216.109.112.135:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

C:\Windows\system32>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.



+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

===
ipconfig /all
===

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : furikura-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8101E Family PCI-E Fast Ethern
et NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-80-3E-68-5E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::521:9a2f:4c07:eed9%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 133.19.152.139(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 133.19.155.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.24.32.1
133.19.152.152
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-E8-D1-F7-DD
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{A54F049A-2E15-4F49-AB7A-A48FE1C18
C77}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:8513:988b::8513:988b(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.24.32.1
133.19.152.152
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------

